# Allroad drawn in MS Paint...



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

a buddy sent this to me, pretty damn impressive. someone decided to draw an allroad in MS Paint in one sitting (time lapse, of course!) of one of the allroad press photos.
amazing work, really.
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/...attro


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Allroad drawn in MS Paint... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_amazing work, really.

saw that a couple weeks back. your right "amazing"


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Allroad drawn in MS Paint... (eurocars)*

i have so much problem just typing _text_ in MS Paint.... the fact that this was done by a human is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## togetheradecade (Jan 15, 2009)

Amazing true, but astonishing that someone had so much time on their hands to spend it doing such a useless thing. Just my opinion of course but what a monumental waste of time.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (togetheradecade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *togetheradecade* »_Amazing true, but astonishing that someone had so much time on their hands to spend it doing such a useless thing. Just my opinion of course but what a monumental waste of time.

what if it was a retired person who doesn't work? what else were they going to do with their time? clean out the 50 episodes of Price is Right on the tivo?


----------

